# Equestrian Services near Olney - Vets/Farrier/Hay/Feed etc



## bananas_22 (23 November 2016)

I have just moved to Olney, north Bucks and am looking for recommendations of good equestrian services in the area  - will need to find a vets, hay/haylage supplier, farrier, feed merchant etc if anybody has any suggestions please? TIA


----------



## D66 (23 November 2016)

RB equestrian is just south of Milton Keynes and has all the saddlery you'll need and they also do feed, bit of a trek for you though.  We use Towcester Vets, and Jon Trevor-roper for farriery.  The vets have a zone day for routine stuff like jabs when you dont pay a callout charge but they decide on the route and thus the time they arrive.
Welcome to North Bucks and MK.


----------

